# Tracks near Buffalo



## nads12345 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey guys..im a noob as u can see but i was wondering if anyone knew of a track about an hour or two away from Buffalo, NY that has open track days that a joe shmo like me can just take my stock stock e36 on, if that exists.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

nads12345 said:


> Hey guys..im a noob as u can see but i was wondering if anyone knew of a track about an hour or two away from Buffalo, NY that has open track days that a joe shmo like me can just take my stock stock e36 on, if that exists.


I know there are open lapping days at Nelson Ledges, but that place imo is an absolute ****hole.

Consider doing a driving school at Watkins Glen (which is about 2 hours away) or MidOhio (four hours). Do a search for "hpde"


----------

